# Weiss Lake Crappie are on fire



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

The fish have moved to the old river channel ledges in 10-16 feet of water on stumps and Brush


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

How did you train that fish in the front left corner to stand on command?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of crappie !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice... from a marketing standpoint you need to ask those people in all your pics to move so that the sign & phone number are visable!! lol!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike Moore said:


> How did you train that fish in the front left corner to stand on command?


Thats my pet mexican jumping crappie LOL


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job of putting them on the fish. Love those smiling faces at the end of the day.

Looks like mostly black crappie - am I seeing that right?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Looks like mostly black crappie - am I seeing that right?


I don't see no stripes!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes they are Black Crappie, the White Crappie will show up about mid November. I catch more whites in the colder months


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I was planning to come down there with my two boys but when I got home my oldest son had commitments with his football schedule. Was disappointing of course. I'm coming home in a week and half and it's looking good but you never know. 

How far out do I need to schedule?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

spinfactor said:


> I was planning to come down there with my two boys but when I got home my oldest son had commitments with his football schedule. Was disappointing of course. I'm coming home in a week and half and it's looking good but you never know.
> 
> How far out do I need to schedule?


Weekends are mostly booked I have 1 weekend day left in Nov it is the 30th.
I have plenty of dates during the week, and I have plenty of weekend days available in Dec.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Mark Collins said:


> spinfactor said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning to come down there with my two boys but when I got home my oldest son had commitments with his football schedule. Was disappointing of course. I'm coming home in a week and half and it's looking good but you never know.
> ...


OK and thanks.


----------

